# Wooden Combination Lock



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This was a fun project. I found the information in a 1910 Popular Mechanics magazine I was reading.
First of all it is made out of hickory wood. started to be a box,then I got to thinking that a box with the combination wheels on top would not be a good idea. So I stood it on end and put drawers in it, a base, and a top on it. Not sure what category that puts it in.
Also I incorporated a semi hidden drawer in the back of the base. 
I finished it with a coat of shellac and 2 coats of water based Poly. Here also is a diagram of how the combination works, really simple, but quite effective. If the notches on the wheels are not lined up, the slider won't budge.
I use it to sort my change into.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Is that ever cool Herb , and clever 

As soon as I read it I was wondering how the heck you were going to get a combination lock to work out of wood . So darn simple yet I never would have thought of that


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very interesting Herb.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Mathias Wandel has a fun version of the wooden lock:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ8WRDVgKrk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

phillipdanbury said:


> Mathias Wandel has a fun version of the wooden lock:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ8WRDVgKrk


Phillip I had no idea that's how those combination locks worked . I actually learned something today .
And it seems like there's not many scenarios that can't be reproduced with wood if your diligent enough


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*Wooden compination lock*



Herb Stoops said:


> This was a fun project. I found the information in a 1910 Popular Mechanics magazine I was reading.
> First of all it is made out of hickory wood. started to be a box,then I got to thinking that a box with the combination wheels on top would not be a good idea. So I stood it on end and put drawers in it, a base, and a top on it. Not sure what category that puts it in.
> Also I incorporated a semi hidden drawer in the back of the base.
> I finished it with a coat of shellac and 2 coats of water based Poly. Here also is a diagram of how the combination works, really simple, but quite effective. If the notches on the wheels are not lined up, the slider won't budge.
> ...


From your diagram, it looks like it operates the same as my wall safe, only the wheels are stacked one on the other. Pretty neat. I plan to copy and put this idea away someplace, just in case.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool and it looks great


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

this is great info.
thanks
Allen


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like that! Very neat.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gaffboat said:


> I like that! Very neat.


I'd like to see what you could come up with Oliver


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb I just noticed that hidden drawer in the back at the bottom . That's a neat idea for a hiding place


----------



## Jembo (Nov 26, 2014)

Very neat, Herb! 1910 huh? No power tools then, either.


----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cool combination safe plus I have a soft spot for vintage woodworking plans. Well done.

- sent via Tapatalk


----------

